# please help a windows guy with a mac problem



## tywebb (Nov 20, 2003)

long story short, my aunt and uncle know nothing about computers and need me
to update their OS from 9 to (at least) 10.1. i guess they didn't like my "throw it away and buy a real computer" suggestion...

anyway, i'm unsure of where tp begin this process. can anyone point me to the 
right place to download, or some tips/tutorials?

thanks!


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Well u need OS X installer disks for a start.

U can buy these for a local computer store or through Apple. 
The new version of X is 10.4 (Tiger) and will cost roughly £60

U need to update the firmware before you install and make sure the specs of the mac match those sited by Apple for Tiger.

Check the Apple ste for more details


----------



## tywebb (Nov 20, 2003)

thank you for the reply, zoombini.

i guess i was unaware of what was involved here. i thought the upgrade was like a service pack update (well, that's why i asked!).

maybe i should clarify the exact problem here. my aunt and uncle have been having problems with their web browser (they use netscape through aol). in order to update to a compatible browser, i need to upgrade the OS.

perhaps someone knows of a good, compatible browser for mac OS 9? i haven't been able to find one...


----------



## lufwa (Oct 2, 2005)

I only upgraded from os 9 last year and used IE for the most part. I remember it working ok and it was pretty quick.

If you do decide to upgrade to 10.x, I recommend skipping 10.1 and going straight to 10.2 or higher. I was able to get some 10.2 install discs off eBay for about £5...

Hope this helps,
Sara


----------



## marcus77 (May 22, 2002)

Before you upgrade the OS of the Mac, you might want to know if the hardware will work with the new OS. What version of Mac do your aunt & uncle have? I mean, is it an iMac, eMac, Power Mac? What generation is it? Given that it came with OS 9, chances are it's quite old and may be like a G1 or G2. Just like Windows, you need to know as much about the hardware before you can upgrade the software.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I'm not sure which is sadder, the fact that someone can say something like...



> i guess they didn't like my "throw it away and buy a real computer" suggestion...


...and expect to get help...

...Or the fact that someone can say such things and, _indeed_, get help.

No, I change my mind. I _know_ which is sadder. The former. The latter is indicative of the bulk of Mac users.

The best browser for OS 9 was Internet Explorer. Whatever the case, you should make your aunt and uncle aware that AOL is to the Internet what their front porch is to the great outdoors.


----------



## seanw23 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey the only web browsers that i know of for macs that work well are Explorer, Safari, and FIREFOX!! you can download all of them and they have versions for ever Mac OS


----------



## tywebb (Nov 20, 2003)

once again, thank you, everyone, for your help.

first off, Vegas, i am well aware of aol's limitations. but, we're dealing with two retired people in their seventies. they're not going any farther than the front porch...

secondly, at the risk of offending a few of you, i have to say i absolutely hate macs. they feel very "dumbed down" to me; as if i have no options to do anything. i suppose mac/windows users will always have to agree to disagree...

that said, however, i very much appreciate the willingness to help me with my problem. i would certainly extend the olive branch if any of you had a dilemma with windows.

for the time being, i've seemed to have solved the most immediate problem. i downloaded mozilla 1.2.1 for mac os 9, and browsing is much easier. but, i've discovered a new problem. the computer is sooooooo sluggish! do macs have any disk cleanup/disk defrag options? i can't seem to find any...


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

You need to re-install the OS by the sounds of things. Or try Disk First Aid in the Utility folder.

Whether u hate Macs or not, is irrelevant ot the topic is it not? I don't know why u need to bring it up. Although I dont know how you can HATE them, if u don't know much about them. I use both platfroms, and they both have their pros and cons.


----------



## ddrmaniac (Oct 16, 2005)

IE sucks, plain and simple. Safari or Firefox is the way to go. As well, you can use a program known as XPostFacto on Macs that don't quite match up to the OS' requirements.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

Since I have NO idea as to what the hardware on that machine is I can make no recommendations.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

Nor with that attitude will I.......I suggest you apologize if you want free help.......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

macguru said:


> Nor with that attitude will I.......I suggest you apologize if you want free help.......


Who is your post addressed to?


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

tywebb said:


> long story short, my aunt and uncle know nothing about computers and need me
> to update their OS from 9 to (at least) 10.1. i guess they didn't like my "throw it away and buy a real computer" suggestion...
> 
> anyway, i'm unsure of where tp begin this process. can anyone point me to the
> ...


That people can write that they consider the Mac a non-computer and then expect help is NOT going to get mine, and with respect, is just poor manners.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

The facts are that Macs are REAL computers and this forum has to realize that Mac Bashing will NOT be tolerated by me anyway, and an example needs be made. IF TechSuppotGuy web site will allow Mac bashing they will do without my help-and I AM a Mac Tech Support Guy http://macguru.biz/ . Thus I have unsubscribed from this thread.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Quite frankly, I don't like to work on Macs either, but I would for a friend or family member.

I think you take life way too seriously. Unsubscribe from the whole forum for all I care.


----------



## bweylock (Oct 5, 2005)

tywebb said:


> once again, thank you, everyone, for your help.
> 
> first off, Vegas, i am well aware of aol's limitations. but, we're dealing with two retired people in their seventies. they're not going any farther than the front porch...
> 
> ...


 Are you still having problems? If so, you need to give us the model, amount of RAM, kinds of software they run (which is probably minimal), etc. If you have a machine that can handle it, the new software is a revelation.

For the moment, all the applications they are likely to need or want still run on OS9. Why so eager to change? It could be a very steep learning curve for them.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

AcaCandy said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Quite frankly, I don't like to work on Macs either, but I would for a friend or family member.
> 
> I think you take life way too seriously. Unsubscribe from the whole forum for all I care.


Whatever your position on the topic, his point is valid. If someone seeks help with something from people who know more about that something it's generally not a good idea to begin by poking them in the eye with a pointed stick (or a bunch of elderberries). And that's pretty much what saying something like "throw it away and get a real computer" is. And then to go on and say something like, "...i have to say i absolutely hate macs. they feel very 'dumbed down' to me; as if i have no options to do anything," in addition to demonstrating complete ignorance on the topic, is yet another slap in the face.

In the future I'll not be providing much, if any, assistance to people like this. I wouldn't expect to get assistance if _I_ behaved in such a manner to those from whom I sought help. Fortunately, I'm proficient with both Windows and the MacOS (and have made the decision to work mostly on a Mac from said position of knowledge), so I'll probably not be in that situation.

:shrug:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Perhaps I should have said mac users take life way too seriously 


I tell people to throw away Windows ME all the time and get a real operating system.

Haven't irritated any PC users yet  Maybe, they get the jest of a joke


----------



## bweylock (Oct 5, 2005)

Of course you do, but you don't say it to a potentially big client or to the manager who has ignorantly decided to install that slop. You're diplomatic.

And if you do say it you say it with a smile or shrug, unless your'e talking to subordinate who needs chastising.

Is it such a dreadful wussy thing to request that people not insult your intelligence or taste? Why roll your eyes when someone who tries to support your users objects to being slammed and not roll your eyes when someone casts a wild, silly, ignorant, bigoted, inconsiderate, luddite, unschooled, petty, offhand, snide, unprofessional, and impossibly dated aspersion on a whole class of computer users who include particle physiscist and biochemical research scientists?

Gee, I sure hope I didn't offend anybody.



AcaCandy said:


> Perhaps I should have said mac users take life way too seriously
> 
> I tell people to throw away Windows ME all the time and get a real operating system.
> 
> Haven't irritated any PC users yet  Maybe, they get the jest of a joke


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Finished debating with you guys.

If you don't wish to help the poster, then don't. That should be a pretty easy resolution for your mac feelings


----------



## bweylock (Oct 5, 2005)

I already did. Nyah nyah!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

AcaCandy said:


> Perhaps I should have said mac users take life way too seriously


Perhaps you missed the part where I said Im proficient with both platforms. Just in case, Ill reiterate: Though I _choose_ to do most of my computing on one of my Macs, I know both OSes well (I was formerly the head of the support department of a cross-platform music software company, so knowledge of both platforms was de rigeur), and I own several Macs and several Windows machines. And there are times, I suppose when Im feeling particularly masochistic (or want to play Half Life), that I fire up one of the Windows machines and happily get on with things.

No, what I was saying has _little_ to do with what platform one chooses (though that was the vehicle used, thanks to the original poster). What it _really_ has to do with is *tact*, *civility*, and, in the long run, *efficiency*. If one needs help it is best to ask in a manner that is not going to irk those from whom you seek it. And that help will be quickly received. I learned this at a very young age. It seems others did not.

I find it odd that this is a foreign concept to an administrator of a tech support forum.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just for you  Oh, and trust me, I didn't miss anything


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

AcaCandy...you missed something after all....ANY help from me because of that posters attitude and to top it off....YOURS.........tell you what...your posts are insulting......and on a personal level.....BEG me for help......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No need to beg *YOU* for anything, my friend, I don't use a Mac, never will.....I use a real computer 

Now, since the poster hasn't posted, if you have anything more to ridicule me for, email me instead. No more posts addressed to me or any other person than the ORIGINAL POSTER will be accepted, and will be deleted.

Oh, and look who is calling the kettle black 

A copy and paste from YOUR WEBSITE.

*"Using my PC was like being stuck in a bad relationship."*

or

*"Get out of your Windows World, it's not worth it. I'll never go back."*

or

*"MICROSOFT WINDOWS IS A DANGEROUS OPERATING SYSTEM TO OWN USE AND OPERATE!!!!!!!!!"*

Now, if that isn't INSULTING to a PC user, then you really are biased


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

*Now, since the poster hasn't posted, if you have anything more to ridicule me for, email me instead. No more posts addressed to me or any other person than the ORIGINAL POSTER will be accepted, and will be deleted.*

In case anyone missed this


----------

